# Allen Carr - Stopping smoking



## Angrygirl (20 May 2008)

Hey all

Just wanted to say I've finally found a way to give up smoking and had to come on here and give it the thumbs up

I've finished reading Allen Carr's How to stop smoking book last tuesday and i haven't even thought about smoking since, i can't believe it...

I'd heard about the book but didn't think it could be that good and make u stop just by reading it but i have been proved wrong.. In the past week not only have i not wanted to smoke but when anyone lights up round me its turning my stomach, any time i'd tried to give up before and had a few drinks i'd end up smoking but saturday night it didn't even enter my head 

Anyone wanting to give up should def read this book...


----------



## truthseeker (20 May 2008)

Without actually asking for a synopsis of the book - whats in it that made you stop?


----------



## Caveat (20 May 2008)

Ironically, I think the poor git died of lung cancer...


----------



## truthseeker (20 May 2008)

Caveat said:


> Ironically, I think the poor git died of lung cancer...


no way!!!


----------



## Angrygirl (20 May 2008)

To be honest there's not one thing in particular its just the way he describes smoking i actually felt quite silly for smoking for the last 17 years, as much as he doesn't say anything u don't already know for me seeing it in black and white done the trick for me, it helped he was a hundred a day smoker and know's how it feels to give them up..


----------



## Angrygirl (20 May 2008)

Caveat said:


> Ironically, I think the poor git died of lung cancer...


 
Yup, dead right... he smoked 100 a day and was off them for over 20 years, he died in 2006


----------



## Teabag (20 May 2008)

Angrygirl said:


> Hey all
> 
> Just wanted to say I've finally found a way to give up smoking and had to come on here and give it the thumbs up
> 
> ...



I also used Alan Carr's book to quit smoking. It was excellent. Off them 5 years now and I know I wont smoke again. The book kind of brainwashes you. I am not sure how but it worked a treat and I did find it relatively easy.


----------



## truthseeker (20 May 2008)

Had a look at it on Amazon, almost 500 reviews, over 450 of them 5 star. I dont think Ive ever seen a book so heavily reviewed on Amazon before!


----------



## Angrygirl (20 May 2008)

It really is amazing, I don't recommend things lightly 
I have the book in an email version, if anyone would like a copy please pm me and i'll gladly send it on.. 
I lost my mother last year to cancer and now i'm strong enough to give them up myself and tell people how good this book really is...


----------



## DrMoriarty (20 May 2008)

Teabag said:


> The book kind of brainwashes you. I am not sure how but it worked a treat and I did find it relatively easy.


It's basic 'positive thinking', really, but it's worked for me so far (nearly a year free of them now, after 30 years suckin' poison)!


----------



## truthseeker (20 May 2008)

DrMoriarty said:


> It's basic 'positive thinking', really, but it's worked for me so far (nearly a year free of them now, after 30 years suckin' poison)!


 
Please dont tell me its like cosmic ordering!!!


----------



## deedee80 (20 May 2008)

Hi Angrygirl - I sent you a pm!


----------



## DrMoriarty (20 May 2008)

truthseeker said:


> Please dont tell me its like cosmic ordering!!!


Lord, no...! 






I mean just switching around your thinking so that it's no longer a case of 'quitting'/'giving up' a pleasurable habit, but positively embracing a healthier smoke-free life, etc. Probably complete tosh, really, but hey... 

If you want a less happy-clappy approach, check out www.whyquit.com.


----------



## truthseeker (20 May 2008)

DrMoriarty said:


> This post will be deleted if not edited immediately, no...!
> 
> I mean just switching around your thinking so that it's no longer a case of 'quitting'/'giving up' a pleasurable habit, but positively embracing a healthier smoke-free life, etc.


 
Ive ordered it off Amazon. I will give it a go and report back. Im all for positive thinking and the power of the mind - I just hope im not in that small percentage who reads it and gets no joy.


----------



## Angrygirl (20 May 2008)

truthseeker said:


> Ive ordered it off Amazon. I will give it a go and report back. Im all for positive thinking and the power of the mind - I just hope im not in that small percentage who reads it and gets no joy.


 
Truthseeker u'll be coming back on here raving about it too in the next few weeks.. best of luck becoming a non smoker


----------



## truthseeker (20 May 2008)

Angrygirl said:


> Truthseeker u'll be coming back on here raving about it too in the next few weeks.. best of luck becoming a non smoker


 
Well Im hoping Ive got the right ingredients, I do enjoy smoking but I know its bad for me, I dont like 'having' to smoke, Im not in denial about having an addiction.

But I suspect I bought a second hand copy of that book before and just hid it somewhere I wouldnt have to look at it and avoided reading it!!!!


----------



## DrMoriarty (20 May 2008)

Angrygirl said:


> best of luck becoming a non smoker


+1


truthseeker said:


> Im not in denial about having an addiction.


Good. That's important.


truthseeker said:


> But I suspect I bought a second hand copy of that book before and just hid it somewhere I wouldnt have to look at it and avoided reading it!!!!


I was _given_ a copy by my sister and left it unread for about two years before I decided I was ready...


----------



## truthseeker (20 May 2008)

DrMoriarty said:


> +1


 
Have to ask this - does '+1' just mean 'agreed' on messageboards?


----------



## DrMoriarty (20 May 2008)

Yup. 'Me too', or something like that.


----------



## truthseeker (20 May 2008)

DrMoriarty said:


> Yup. 'Me too', or something like that.


 
Thanks Doc!


----------



## Teabag (20 May 2008)

truthseeker said:


> Well Im hoping Ive got the right ingredients, I do enjoy smoking but I know its bad for me, I dont like 'having' to smoke, Im not in denial about having an addiction.
> 
> But I suspect I bought a second hand copy of that book before and just hid it somewhere I wouldnt have to look at it and avoided reading it!!!!



It will work for sure. He even encourages people to smoke while they are reading the book.
I remember one line where he said never to think of quitting smoking as "giving up smoking" because you are not giving up anything - you are stopping a filthy habit in return for good health and eternal happiness...or something similar...


----------



## gongey (20 May 2008)

the book worked on me for a week. i read it again, it worked for another week. I got the DVD and now I'm smoking three times as much as I was.

beware, if you get the book, keep with it as it is very drawn out and very very repetitive. don't start and stop as its a sure way to fail. read that book and no other until it's finished.

its common sense, we all know why we should stop but he puts it in a way that actually makes you look stupid for smoking.


----------



## Teabag (20 May 2008)

gongey said:


> beware, if you get the book, keep with it as it is very drawn out and very very repetitive.



You're right there gongey, I found it very repetitive. Thats why I felt brain-washed in the end. No harm in a bit of brain-washing if it gets the point across though......


----------



## Madangan (20 May 2008)

If this  book is that good for  giving up smoking please tell me he wrote another book ,equally as good, for giving up chocolate and cakes and ice cream etc...  Go on make my day


----------



## DrMoriarty (20 May 2008)

You're not too far wrong, actually. 

IMHO _Easyway_ Inc. has since become something of an 'industry' since, with the usual glossy marketing and celebrity endorsements. 

But that's not to take anything away from Allen Carr himself, or the validity of his method. Hell, the tobacco companies had plenty of years of glossy marketing and celebrity endorsements, and (some would say) still enjoy very powerful political and corporate support.


----------



## truthseeker (24 Jan 2012)

Just thought Id resurrect this thread to tell you all that after hiding that copy of the Allen Carr book since May 2008 , I read it at the end of December and have been off the fags since New Years Day.

So another recommendation for it


----------



## Sue Ellen (24 Jan 2012)

truthseeker said:


> So another recommendation for it



Well done.  Stick with it and make sure to set aside some of the money to encourage you along the way.


----------

